# Quick video #4



## stonecreek (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## benelliBUCK (Feb 23, 2017)

good deal keep the videos coming! looks like a lot fun


----------



## Blackston (Feb 23, 2017)

Do y'all run a catch dog ?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like Caro got to go! Nice pigs.

I'm a little jealous. I haven't had a day off in 4 weeks, and my dogs are disgusted with me. I promised them a trip before turkey season, though.

Enjoyed the video.


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 24, 2017)

Blackston, Negative on a lead in traditional catch dog.
Roperdoc, Hope you get a chance to go soon. Everything I hunt is ten minutes from house and that helps. Richard


----------



## GAGE (Feb 24, 2017)

Well done, and that is one beautiful piece of property!


----------



## Blackston (Feb 24, 2017)

Have ya ever got on one that ya wished u had have had one my experience is ya don't need a catch dog till ya need one       ( I sure ain't telling ya how to hunt cause y'all are getting it done )


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 24, 2017)

Blackston, Yep there have been a couple over the years that I wished we had more dog power on. All the curs in videos are Campbells and they are top end gritty. Richard


----------



## antharper (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice , thanks for sharing, I grew up hog hunting with dogs and sure do miss it


----------

